# Classical Guitar



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

So I grew up playing guitar, and was really into rock and metal at first. I discovered classical music around 4 years ago and, and over time it has become my favorite kind of music, and the kind I listen to the most, by far.

I've since all but stopped playing guitar, I still own a couple, but they were collecting dust, so I decided to pursue learning to play classical guitar. I already know how to play guitar in a metal idiom, so that helps, but obviously he technique, especially in the right hand, is very different. All the same, I have some books and I'm steadily learning.

I wanted to know if anybody had any advice about learning, or could point me to some nice pieces either on the easier side, that I might be able to try learning, or on the harder side just to see what I might one day be capable of. Guitar seems very underrepresented among the greatest composers, a fact which made me reluctant to pursue it, but there has to be some good stuff out there right?


----------



## malc (Apr 19, 2018)

The Delacamp site is a great friend to CG players , lots of advice and free music , and links


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Finding a good teacher helps, Scott Tennant's video _Pumping Nylon_ also has a lot of useful information. Some pieces I liked practicing when I started out were studies by Gaspar Sanz and Leo Brouwer. Baroque music in general works nicely on guitar, so if you like Baroque and you don't mind transcriptions there is a lot of great stuff there. Albeniz music works excellent on the guitar too, Albeniz himself acknowledged this, I find him to be a masterful composer. I think there is also a lot of nice modern rep too for guitar. I'm a huge fan of Rodrigo's guitar pieces, though they are quite difficult. The Classical era guitar stuff is less to my liking but your mileage may vary.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

You might receive more responses if you posted in the Instrument and Technique Forum.


----------



## drmdjones (Dec 25, 2018)

Atlanta-based guitarist and teacher Charles Duncan has a series of three method books (A Modern Approach to Classical Guitar), two repertoire books, and a text titled "The Art of Classical Guitar Playing." I learned from these books back in the '80s and use them with my students. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Get a teacher - there are fundamentals of technique that need to be learned right the first time - it is very difficult to unlearn bad technical habits. The wider neck requires some different LH technique than electric and of course the RH is way different


----------



## drmdjones (Dec 25, 2018)

You metal heads might be aware that Randy Rhodes used Leo Brouwer's Etude no. 6 in A for his opening to Diary of a Madman.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

drmdjones said:


> You metal heads might be aware that Randy Rhodes used Leo Brouwer's Etude no. 6 in A for his opening to Diary of a Madman.


Beware of the madman  Metal-heads know him as Randy Rhoads, there was a lawsuit...Oh, there aren't many metal-heads here...


----------



## drmdjones (Dec 25, 2018)

I stand corrected


----------

